

Ask HN: Where to find reputable legal advice for web startup? - javahava

Where does one find reputable IP lawyers for small business websites? Specifically, on issues of potential trademark infringement in meta-titles and landing pages?
======
samratjp
Though I don't have any personal experience dealing with this in the real
world, I do have an answer for those with access to an academic institution.
Usually, the big research universities (in the U.S. that I know of) have a
technology transfer department and they can be very resourceful. Of course,
this depends highly on your university...

And if your university has a business school, they might be helpful too.

------
urlwolf
I'd love to see this answered. Unfortunately, it'd need a different answer for
every country (I'm in Germany).

------
javahava
Yes, I needed to clarify this would be for the U.S. Thanks.

